# TTC Baby No:2 - 2012 - Let The BFP'S Roll.



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi Ladie's & Gent's,

Me and My fiance have a 23 month old daughter, We have also been trying to conceive baby no:2 since our daughter was very younge (around 6 month's old) but when our daughter was born I did not go on any contraception at all and have not been on any contraception since before our daughter was even conceived. It has now been around 16 month's or more since we first started TTC for our second child, With no luck. Been to GP and he said give it till june and if I still aint pregnant go back.

Is anyone else having any trouble conceiveing weather it's your 1,2,3 or so on that your TTC???

Or If you Have more then 2 children did you have trouble TTC???


----------



## flower01

hello, we are ttc number 2, have been since September 2010 :(

We struggled for our daughter too.

Lets hope 2012 makes our dreams come true! :) :)
xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpuff

i am also ttc number two with similar age daughter, started ttc again in oct 2010 but haven't actually used birth control in over 5 years. it took 2 years to conceive our daughter


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya, 

Sorry to hear it took you a while to Conceive your first, Our daughter was not planned and I ended up pregnant so quickly. But she's the best surprize we've ever had. 
TTC our second baby is taking so long, It so hard aswell every month when AF ( period ) arrive's.
I am greatful for my daughter, but have always wanted more kid's as I come from a large family. It's nice to have Brother's & sister's. 
My daughter is quite lonely when were at home. she want's me or my fiance to play with her all day as she dont like to play alone, and Im not saying I would not love to cause I would but there's so much to be done in a day & not enothe hour's, cleaning, cooking, ect. you know what I mean. 
I hope this year is your's and mine. Hopefully 2012 will bring us luck hay. Stay in touch, It will be nice to know how your getting on. 
Thank's for replying to my post. xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi sugar puff, 

Sorry to hear it also took you a very long time to conceive your first, Hope thing's go better for both of you ladie's this time round, Well before the 2 year mark come's. My 2 year mark is around july/august. I cant believe there are other women going through what I am going through. you both have very beautiful daughter's. It's quite mad we all got daughter around the same age range and all TTC our 2nd baby's sine 2010. 
I hope we can all stay in touch and share our jurney to TTC baby no:2 to actually getting pregant. 

Good luck girlie's for 2012. 

Sending load's and load's of baby dust to all the TTC ladie's out there xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Also ladie's,
I no it's proberly long to explain but how do you do the kid's age bar and TTC journey???
There really good.


----------



## trying hard

click on one of them and it will send you through to a page that will help you do it :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi sarah,
thanks for letting me no how to do the childrens age bar.
Sorry to hear that you've been TTC#2 since 2009. Hope this is your year, Good luck.
Sending you load's of baby dust x
What doe's LTTTC mean???


----------



## trying hard

LTTTC =long term trying to conceive.

Thanks for the dust. I Oed today or yesterday and have been dtd every day since CD9 so there should be lots of spermies just waiting. This has been the worst cycle for side effects on clomid so am hoping for a good result :D


lots of luck and :dust: to all of you.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi sarah,

That's good to hear. Hopefully this is your month. good luck.

My temp's have gone sky, so sky high that my thermometer cant even read it, my thermometer goes to 37.8c/37.9c if higher it bleep's different to normal. 

DPO 1 & 2 - my temp was 37.0c (98.60F)

DPO 3 - my temp was 37.3c (99.14F)

DPO 4 - my temp was 36.9c (98.42F) Had a little dip

DPO 5 - my temp was 36.8c (98.24F) Had a little dip

DPO 6 & 7 - my temp was 37.4c (99.32F)

DPO 8 - my temp was 37.6c (99.68F)

DPO 9 - my temp was 37.8 (100.03F) Maybe Higher

DPO 10 - my temp was 37.9c (100.22F) Maybe Higher

Does this sound like good new's for me???

Or

Can this be normal???

Sending load's of baby dust to all the TTC/LTTTC ladie's out there. Good luck to all xxx May this be our year...2012... :) :) :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello flower I see the baby bar for pregnancy...

Are you pregnant then? :baby: 

Let me know, I hope you are. This would make your year and it's bearly even started. x


----------



## trying hard

that may be normal. So long as it doesn't drop below your cover live your in with a chance. Good luck hun.

We have just finished the BD marathon and are settling in for the TWW.

Keep us posted :)


----------



## Zeri

Hi, I've been ttc #2, since last year. Got pregnant in June but had a mmc in July. Got pregnant again in Dec, but it ended in a chemical pregnancy. :( So hoping to get pregnant again with a healthy baby...it's so challenging because my DH isn't always up for BD at the right times. Sigh!!


----------



## readyformore

Hi Jessica!

I've had trouble conceiving #1 and now #4.

It took me 19 months and 4 rounds of clomid/IUI to conceive my first.

The next two were pretty quick and typical, taking 1 and 7 months.

Now, we've been ttc for 20 months. We just did our second IUI.

It just stinks. I hope it happens for all of us soon.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's, evening.

Sarah - thank's for the tip, at least now I know. BD marathon LOL that's defo one way to put it. I know 2WW feel's like it take's forever, that's the worst part for me (waiting). Good luck. Hope This is the month for you. x I will defo keep you all posted. month 

Zeri - Sorry to hear about your last 2 pregnancy's, 3rd time lucky hay. If DH aint up for it at the right time's dont tell him it's the right time, Not being crude but best way to get him in the mood is forplay. Turn him right on and trust me you'll have the BD alright. Dunno if you use Fertility friend but if not give it a try. You can put in temp's and ect, also if you have done the BD that day, it keep's track of you sex life and whole cycle. also after Big O show's up it will tell you your score on if sex was Low, Mid, or High round Ov. Good luck, and I hope you get that healthy little bundle of joy you have dreamed of.

Readyformore - Hopefully your postive HPT will come soon, I know it stink's but this has got to be our year, hay ladie's. :D 
Hope your second round of IUI work's for you. Good luck.

Keep us posted ladie's. sending load's & load's of baby dust to all us TTC/LTTTC ladie's. xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

When I copy and paste my ticker code it's not working... HELP ...


----------



## trying hard

is it the right format? There are a couple different formats for different sights. Try the other one


----------



## aliss

We've been TTC #2 since July 2010, so I guess going on 19 months now? 1 MC at 9 weeks in November.

Le sigh...


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hello aliss,

Sorry to hear you had a MC. I did not relise how many women out there that are having trouble to conceive baby no:2, I wish you the best of luck. sending you load's of baby dust. x


----------



## trying hard

Crazy right! You would think that once your body has proven it could do it once it would be easy :dohh:


How you doing today hun?


----------



## trying hard

My poor we girl has come down with chicken pox and isn't too happy about it. :(

She has lots of the blisters in her girly bits :cry:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know, It's nut's.

Not doing to bad, just doing playdoh with Honey(my daughter) as she is unwell at the moment with a bit of a cold, trying to take her mind of it. I have Still got light stomach cramp's and lower back pain, Due on AF (Period) 3rd of feb, But Hopefully AF dont's not arrive but knowing my luck it most proberly will. I Hate waiting to see if AF arrive's, it's the worst part of TTC. 

How you doing hun?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah, Did your daughter have her MMR jab? cause I dont think chicken pox look's like blister's. there more like scab's!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Let Me know hun?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi Ladie's,

Sarah - How's you little girl getting on?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi Ladie's,

Well here to keep you all posted and this month was not my month, AF (period) Arrived this morning. Gutted :(

Never mind, hopefully i'll have better luck next month, hay.

Well How's everyone?




https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Jessica :hugs:

We are doing ok. Yes she has had all of her jabs so far. They are defiantly chicken pox. We took her to the doc for some antihistamines and he confirmed it. They start out as blisters then when they pop they turn into scabs. She hasn't got many new ones today and is slowly cheering up a little so should be on the mend. She has been sleeping in our bed for the last few days because she has wanted someone next to her for comfort but it means I get next to no sleep. (she likes to kick me in her sleep and is always waking up to scratch)

I have my progesterone test done tomorrow to see how well I Oed so thats always fun... NOT!!!! she can never find my darn vein. Last test i had I said that they always find it difficult to find a vein so she got out a BIGGER needle! ouch.

Wish me luck!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww bless her little cotton sock's, It's horrible having chicken pox. My niece had them not long ago but my daughter did not get them. Well at least she getting a bit better. they should start to go now hay. and i do wish you good luck lol. I do hate needle's my self. Hope every thing's going ok for ya hun and How long doe's it take to get the result's back on a progesterone test? x 


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

good morning.

My doctors office is pretty efficient when it comes to blood work. I had the blood drawn at 8 this morning and will have the results around lunch time :D which is lucky because I'm pretty impatient lol.

The needle actually wasn't too bad today. I made sure I drank lots of oj before I went so my veins weren't as shy as usual.

Madelyn is much better today. We both managed to get a decent nights sleep which is great!!!! I would like to sleep in the same bed as the other half some time soon. He has been banished to the spare room while she is sick. :(

How are you feeling today?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

good evening, 

Wow that's quite quick, Did you get your result's hun? hope every thing's ok.

Glad Madelyn is feeling better.

Bet you cant wait to have the OH back beside you in bed. lol.

Im ok not feeling over the moon but i'll get there, Iv had mood swing's since yesterday. Which I cant stand. Ordered a new table for my PC came today broken, joke but that's delivery driver's for ya... so that p'ed me off a little. I dont know if many women do it but Iv kept doing temp's to keep on track on my fertility friend chart (dunno if you know about Fertility friend) and so far all is going well so hopefully this month I can keep my temp's correct as last month it just didn't go to well for me. but apart from all that i'll be fine. 

xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

I should have the results in about 3 hours now. I will post straight away when I get them

I have temped in the past but lost my thermometer last month so haven't been temping this cycle. You should link your chart to your signature so we can take a peek :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Evening Sarah, Hope your result's came back normal! Let me know. You should go get another thermometer and start charting again. I added my chart to my signature so you can take a peek but on AF (period) ATM. (at the moment) I think Big O's around cycle day 13. So i'll just have to see how this month goe's for me. To be onised I think im coming off AF, hopefully it will be gone to tomorrow night. How you feeling hun? xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

hello :wave:

So my progesterone levels were my best yet at a whopping 42.6 nmol/L which shows a STRONG Ov.

I am trying not to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting as I know form previous months that I can't trust my body to tell me the truth on these drugs.

Yeah I think if this month doesn't work, I will find my thermometer and temp again next month. I think Madie has hidden it somewhere, which means it could be just about anywhere!!!!

I love checking out peoples charts... I am a bit of a fertility geek now :rofl:

Hoping the :witch: leaves you alone soon so you can get back into the fun part.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good morning Sarah,

That's great new's hun hope this month is your's.

I know what you mean by symptom spotting as my body lie's to me, I really really want another baby and I guess I make my self believe it's the month but it never is.

Aww Bless her, my daughter's like that if she get's hold of somethink you want see it again for month's. LOL. little one's hay. 

I love checking out everythink on the internet about Fertility/Ovulation and more. I also like looking a peep's Ov chart's.

And yer hopefully they do hun, cause Im started to feel like I dont have the energy to try any more and as horrible as it sound's but some time's I feel like giving up but I know I cant. Every day I got it in my head. So Hopefully I get pregnant before JUNE. Because if im not im going to find out why.

how did you start getting them progesterone level test's done and do you go to your GP for them???

How you doing today xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

I am now going through the public health care system at a fertility specialist doing clomid. I still have to pay for the monitering (day 12 and 21 bloods) because down here in New Zealand the only way you can be on clomid is monitered...
Ok I have more to say but will reply again in the morning as it is bed time and Sam is ready for bed.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ok hun, do keep me posted as this might be my next option. xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

Ok now that it is morning and I don't have Sam breathing down my neck to get off the computer I can reply properly.


As I understand it your NHS and ours are quite similar in that the worst cases can be treated for free under public funding so long as you don't mind waiting. In saying this anybody can go private at any time but it will need to be payed for.

The first thing you should do just to get the ball rolling is to go back to your doc and get all the prelim tests out of the way so you don't have to do them once you finally get to see a fertility specialist (waiting list is months). If I could do it again I would be so much more pushy with my GP because now I know I wasted months and months because she didn't think it was important.
All of these tests will be payed for publicly except the doctors visit itself. 

Hey you may get pregnant this month, you never know or there may be something wrong that will need to be fixed before it will work. Being told to wait another 6 months sounds stupid to me!!! when he could just do some easy blood and semin tests to see whats going on.

Skip ahead months and months until you finally get an appointment with a specialist.
(This is why I say start tests now because your GP can't refer you until one months blood work and a SA are done then you go on the waiting list and wait)

I'm not exactly sure what the criteria is in the UK but here they have a points system to see if you quality for treatment. There are a couple things that are no goes. Like you will not get treatment if you smoke or if you are over a bmi of 30 and a few other things then they rank you to see how much you need there help getting points for things like PCOS or blocked tubes or length of time you have been trying and if your points are over a certain threshold then you are eligible for public funding. 

We unfortunately found nothing wrong with us that they could see and because we have Madelyn we wont qualify for public funding for IVF or IUI for another 3 years. :cry:
Our fertility doc then suggested that clomid may be a good option to try first privately as it is only $50 (nz) (26 pound) per month which covers the blood test analysis twice a month and the drugs.


Hopefully that is what you were wanting to know I went a little over the top but meeeh oh well :D

I hope you have a great day:D


BTW 9DPO today!!!!!! not long to wait now. My boobs are killer sore again this month.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well LOL I didnt expect that lol. I am a smoker, I know it's bad for me. But i just researched and I dont think that stop's me from being alegible for treatment on NHS. I also agree with you maybe I should go back sooner. Thank's for the info and I will defo up date you by next week on if me and my fiance have decided to go back to GP. x good luck for this month hun x


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

lol as I said. Bit of a fertility geek :rofl:

yeah so hoping to get that :bfp: soon. We don't really have the spare cash to go privately for IVF/IUI so am really hoping this clomid works its magic soon. When we first started trying I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd still be here over 2 years later still not pregnant. I know what you mean about wanting to give up sometimes I really do. I don't think it is good for your relationship to be so consumed by TTC but sadly that is what it has become. 


OMG Madelyn is driving me bonkers today! She is going nutty because we cant leave the house without her feeling sick so we have been cooped up all week. RAAA


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya Love,

I know IVF/IUI Is not cheap. Iv seen the range's of price's for IVF/IUI. I couldnt believe it. The price's they charge to help nature along for women who are trying so hard to have children or more children. I think they take the P***. If you know what I mean. But hun I really do hope you get that BFP soon. I also didnt think when I first started trying that I'd still be here nearly 2 years later. It defo aint good for my relationship with my fiance. But well get over it. When I get pregnant LOL. Awww bless her and you think your going bonker's lol Iv been stuck in for over a week now, cause honey's not well. she's had runny nose for over a week. She's been a little sausage lol. She hate's staying in. Hope she get's better soon.
Any way hun Iv decided to ring doctor's on monday and get an appointment to go back and get these test's done earlier. Hopefully the doc will agree and get it done sooner rather then later. xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

YAYYYYYY good on you for talking the first step!!!

Just tell him its what you want don't ask. I had to change doctors until one took me seriously. They see somebody in there mid 20s and I just don't think they take us seriously. I was 24 when we first started trying again.

What are the prices like over there? At least your not in the states because those prices are ludicrous. Over here it is about 500 pound for IUI and 2500 pound for IVF.

I am so glad it is the weekend and Sam is home to keep me form going loopy. She is being a real brat. Then when you tell her off her says "but I have chicken pox" Like it is the mother of all excuses to be rude and unruly. She is such a crack up some times.

Well hope you have a great day :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya love,


IVF - £4000 and £8000 per cycle including consultations and prescription. IUI- Around £1000. Joke I could'nt affort it even if I wanted it. 

Is sam your OH? LOL bless her but you'll laught about it one day. or when she get's older and you tell her what she was like when she was younger.

Cant wait to hear what GP say's to me.

Yer my day's been ok I guess. Think AF is going so hopefully when I get up it will be gone and I can start charting properly. 

How your day going hun and any luck this month. x


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

No AF for me yet. She is due any time now, so am starting to get really nervous. 

Yes Sam is the other half.

Weekend is going pretty well so far. Last night we went to a friends house for dinner and board games with them and another couple we are friends with... It was lots of fun but ate way too much. Today we went for a 14 km walk through the bush to a water dam which was nice but I am now exhausted!!! 

It would be cheeper for you to fly here for treatment at that price. OMG!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

you alright love,

Hope AF dont arrive for ya hun, Good luck.

At least you had a nice day hay. How's little one getting on? 

I know this country is a joke, Price's for every think are like sky high and they expect every single person to be able to affort it or go without, simple as. 

Im feeling quite excited about this month so Iv decided to go for one more try before going to GP, I came off AF last night, Looking forward to this month but for shore if this aint my month that doctor's getting a visit from me. 

xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

No AF just yet :D

Getting nervous.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good luck hun xxx My fingers ar crossed for ya xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

CD28

Still no AF for me :wohoo:

I am so anxious!!!!!

Madie's Chicken pox are all but a thing of the past. She is back to being her lovely self.

We had a wonderful long weekend, I have two other rug rats coming over today and Madie will go back to kindy this afternoon so all is back to normal. :)

Hoping and praying this is it. Still don't want to test though. I think if AF doesn't arrive today/tomorrow, I will get some tests to take on Thursday.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well hun i wish you the best of luck and hope this is your month.

I know what you mean about testing now, just in case, it's easier to be let down by a period rathen then a neg pregnancy test. But still hard and upsetting. 

Glad little one's much better. 

Wow I cant wait for your result's hun hope you get a big fat postive. Keep me posted hun. xxx Got my fingers crossed for ya xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

Thanks :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome x

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

:(

I guess I have to wait at least another month for my elusive :bfp:
:witch: flew in...I really am dubt-full that the clomid will even work. I only have 3 more months of it left.

*sigh* here we go again with the horrible side effects for nothing. GGGRRRR


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww sorry to hear that babe, dont feel down, dont jinx the clomid it could work for ya, 3 month's that's three more try's. Just try to stay pos hun. Good luck for next month. It could alway's be your's. :) put a smile on your face we will get there soon.

How's little one and did you get snow up your way xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

lol hahahaha Im in New Zealand and it is the middle of summer!!! So no, no snow here. lol


Sam and I were talking last night about the possibility of using the money for our wedding to do IVF instead... I really don't think the clomid will work. Normally if it is going to work it does so in the first 3 cycles.

Hope your doing ok... must be getting closer to baby dance time :sex:


----------



## trying hard

lol hahahaha Im in New Zealand and it is the middle of summer!!! So no, no snow here. lol


Sam and I were talking last night about the possibility of using the money for our wedding to do IVF instead... I really don't think the clomid will work. Normally if it is going to work it does so in the first 3 cycles.

Hope your doing ok... must be getting closer to baby dance time :sex:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol, i cant wait for the summer to come over here i hate the winter.

Well if that's what you and your OH think's is best then go for it hun and i wish you the best of luck with IVF. xxx

lol do the baby dance i dunno what is going on with my body. And i dont do waiting around for OV my & My OH do it every night. Never know the truth about what's going on in human body as i got preg with my daughter the day i was due on AF and then relised my AF didnt arrive but didnt find out i was preg till the day i was due my second AF which didnt show up. Well Im feeling so ruff this morning, got real bad headache, runny nose and sore throat. FF say's still not fertile and i think i should have been on cycle day's 10, 11 & 12 but still nothink and at cycle day 11. as FF say's im ment to ov on cycle day 13. yesterday I had really thick creamy eggwhite CM it was really strechy and temp was 37.2C, but this morning my temp dropped to 36.7C and just eggwhite CM really strechy. so i dont really know were i am atm. Can you have a look at my chart and tell me what you think please??? It's linked to my sig at the bottom. 

how you doing today hun ? xxx

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

By the look of your chart you are probably Oing today as you have the great big dip. You will know in a couple days when you have confirmed highs for a couple days.

I'm doing pretty well today thanks. We had friends over last night for board games which always leaves me a bit tired but in better spirits. I feel the clomid crazies starting again. Poor Sam must feel so picked on some times with me and my erratic mood swings. This must be what menopause feels like lol.

Have fun with your baby dancing :)
We do it every night until like CD 18 too just to be sure that there is always lots of spermies in there.

luck.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol, Well checked CM this morning and It was pure eggwhite, had a little spotting and a little popping feeling in left ovary. So did the BD this morning as i think im ovulating today and will do BD again later to double my chance's lol. Just wanna get it right this month so i dont have to go back to my GP. xxx

How you doing today hun?

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

good afternoon.

sorry had to right this cause my post was not showing up. xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

:):):)


----------



## trying hard

hello :wave:


so hot flushes and night sweats have started again... This drug really is no fun.

Yay for O, Thats great. you can relax for the month soon :D

We have a toddlers birthday party to go to today but I really don't want to.:(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello hun,

Sorry to here that your having bad side affect's to clomid but you never know it could help to get that baby you've dreamed off.

Relax lol me, no way, i hate the 2WW. it drag's. i think that's my worst two week's in a month. lol. 

Awww love i dont blame ya i love children but it's a bit nutty when there's load's of them lol, did you end up going and how's the little one, you & OH doing???

xxx


https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

hello.:wave:

It wasn't the toddlers I was worried about, it was all the new borns :cry: So jealous!

I tried to stay clear of them but was then passed one of my friend's baby in front of everyone so I couldn't exactly say no... Ended up having cuddles with him for like half an hour, so tiny and sweet. He is about a month old and just starting to smile. TOO CUTE!!!!!!!

I want a freaking baby!!!!!!!!!


We are all pretty good. Sam has been super helpful this weekend. As I speak he is doing the dishes for the second time today. He also let me sleep in until 10 this morning because I got quite tiddely :wine: last night with our friends

I feel better this time round on the clomid. Not so mean and crazy. I can handle the hot flushes and stuff I just don't how it messes with my head. So glad it is ok this time round. Couldn't do another month like last month.


How are things with you?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww bless i know what you mean im the same, it's hard to admit it but when you really want a new little buba in the family and there's loads of women around you that are pregnant or just had a new born baby's it doe's make women in our situation jelous. 

Glad you, OH and little one's ok. What a good fella doing the dishe's and letting you sleep. 

thing's with me lol, well i dunno what's going on with my chart still no ov. so far, think i so missed it unless it come's up tomorrow. you can take a look and tell me what you think if you wanna. it's attached to my sig. (BELOW)

Im tired, got mood swing's but i think there just because i cant get pregnant, and had really bad head ache since last week. 

sending you load's of baby dust hun. x

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## twinkle2

Hi ladies, please can i join you? We have been ttc our second child since march 2011 when i came off the pill, then had to go on provera and clomid in june as AF still not arrived. Got pregnant 3rd round of clomid (with twins) but lost them at 10 weeks, totally devastated and think i always will be. We have been trying again with the clomid, am on cd11 of our 3rd round, first two didn't work. I have good and bad days, some days I manage to keep calm and enjoy life with my wonderful DS (just turned 3) and other days I sit crying, panicking about if it will ever happen, worrying about the big age gap between DS and potential sibling, wondering how much longer I can go on worrying like this. Today is one of those days. 

Anyway - I'm trying to stay positive and think that this is my month, I know they say 3 rounds of clomid is usually enough to get pg so i know i'll be devastated if it doesn't happen this month. You guys all sound so much more positive than i am, can you give me some tips? : ) 

Hope you ladies are all well and sending you lots and lots of baby dust, fingers crossed for lots of bfps very very soon! xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Of course you can join, you dont have to ask.

Hello & Welcome twinkle, sorry to hear you lost your little twin's at 10 week's. trying to stay positive is so hard when your trying to concieve and even harding when you've lost baby's and still trying to concieve. I really do hope this is your month. Me and sarah have been chatting since i opened this thread and we want to stay in touch the whole time even after we have finally concieved. You are welocme to write on here as much as you want even when you feel down, needing advice/tip or need someone to talk to. I thanked you for joining and sending baby dust and fingers crossed. I may sound positive but really deep down im not. that's the same for most women trying to concieve. I know what you mean about the age gap, my daughter is 2 on valentine's day and I alway's wanted a second baby by the time my first was 2. So it dont alway's work out how you want it to and my daughter's so lonely when were at home. Im not going to tell you to stay positive because it's not as easy as some people think. You can try all you like but it never seem's to help. And being truthful to the one's that's there for you can make you feel better.

I have 2 other different thread's and load's of TTC ladie's that can make me feel alot better in my self sometime's. If you would like to come and join then here's the site's...

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/forum/trying-for-a-baby/ttc-2012---let-the-bfps-roll/5649-9.html 

this one above has loads of ladie's TTC from the first to there 9th and have had MC's. So you could get some advice from there about TTC after losing baby's.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/866643-help-fertility-friend-6.html

This one above is about fertility friend ( i dunno if you know about FF but it's a TTC Chart.) and there's me and pinky (charlotte also TTC second) on there and other's do pop on once in a while. If you dont know about Fertility friend (FF) then please do join this one as FF is a really good and helpful site and help's keep track of temp's, cervix, viulation and sex. BD (baby dancing).

Hope to see you join the other 2. xxxx

Hope my advice has helped a little. sending you load's of baby dust and best wishes. good my finger's crossed for you 2 and best of luck this month. xxx

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

Your chart is a little perplexing isn't it... Hopefully you will O in a day or two.


Welcome Twinkle :wave:

So so sorry about your loss. 10 weeks is so far along too you must be gutted! At least you know the clomid does work for you.

I am now on round 4 and have completely lost hope that it will work so we are just going through the motions until we can go back to FS and try something else (probably IUI)

I So know what you mean about the age gap between siblings. Madelyn (DD) is three and a half now so getting them close in age is completely gone now. I wanted them to have years together before Madie started school and now I don't know if they will ever have that time. Once you get to five years apart they will never be at home or at school together so REALLY bummed about that. Madie isn't lonely because I work from home looking after 3 other toddlers so she always has a play mate but it is not the same.

I try to stay positive but honestly it has been nearly two and a half years and I am quickly loosing what little hope I had. When I first got my clomid it was like starting to try all over again. I was so excited! But now after three failed rounds I just want to try something new.

Are you being monitored through your cycle?


Wishing you lots of :dust: that your stay here is a short one

Sarah x


----------



## twinkle2

Aw, ladies I am sat here crying reading these posts, you are both so lovely and just by understanding you have made me feel so much better! I knew I couldn't be the only one worrying about age gaps (I am OBSESSED, I even notice when kids are close in age in adverts and films etc, look at families when we are at the supermarket etc) so it makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone. I have obviously had to rethink age gaps and am really really keeping everything crossed that we can have a baby before DS is 4 (cutting it fine, I have this cycle and one more before that deadline is gone!!). However, there is almost twelve years between my youngest Sister and myself and we are the closest out of everyone I would say and always have been so please don't let larger age gaps worry you, they can still work and who's to say if you had a 2 year age gap they'd get on?

Yes I do Fertility Friend I find it really useful, also having accupuncture which helps with ovulation and I am trying something called Lunaception this month, have you heard of it? Really interesting!

Anyway - this was meant to be just a quick post thanking you for your kindness, will speak to you both soon and will keep EVERYTHING crossed that we all get lucky this month, wouldn't that be amazing? We could be bump buddies!! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

evening ladie's,

Sarah thank's for looking at my chart hun. I think the same or maybe today. But you never know hay. x

Twinkle that's great that your feeling a little better, It would defo be amazing for all of us to be bump buddie's lol. your right age gap dont matter as long as there happy, healthy and have a good life. dont get me wrong it would have been great to have another baby while our little one's are still younge but as long as we all get there and our little one's get there brother/s or sister/s then it doe not matter.
Never Heard of Lunaception but just had a little research on it and it is really interesting. 

Sending load's of baby dust to all and best of luck for this month. xxx

I'll pop back on tomorrow, as im going to read a lot more about Lunaception. I cant believe iv never heard of it. lol. Thank's for the little tippy twink's. x

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hiya ladie's,

hope you had a good valentine's day.

Hope everyone's ok. xxx

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/JHNNLcC.jpghttps://lb2f.lilypie.com/JHNN.png 

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

hey girls.

Had a great V day with our little family. I was still bleeding so no sexy time but oh well.

AF is gone now so going to get into the baby dancing tonight.

How are you guys going?


----------



## trying hard

ooooooh I nearly forgot! How was munchkins birthday????


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Hun,

Glad you had a great v-day sorry you couldnt have any sexy time. Best of luck with this cycle hun, get BD'ing lol. Yer im ok, not doing to bad, feeling really hopeful and somethink else lol just dunno what. to be truthful i feel quite odd this month. But just dont know how to explain it. 

Honey's birthday went really well. we all had a great day and v-day lol. We spent all day with Honey, having a little tea party up the table with load's of food, and then dont her cake. she loved it and didnt cry this year unlike last year lol. then when she went a bed spent rest of the night with the OH, having a snuggle and got a little jiggy lol. well not really jiggy more BD'ing. ;)

I you feeling doubtful hun??? 

sending load's of baby dust your way hun. x x x


____________________



https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/suKKAFl.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/suKK.png 



https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

Are you asking about my current feeling status? just doubtful that the clomid is going to work. "sigh" usually if it is going to work it usually does in the first few cycles not the last.

Today has been pretty good. It went from beautifully sunny to stormy so we went down to the mall for a while and got me some more pre seed for sexy time and Madie a bunch of beads, so we have been making necklaces and bracelets together. Fridays are my day with just her and I without the other kiddies and kindy so it is nice to do something together.

So we got down n dirty last night lol but i had run out of pre seed so we had to use stupid sperm blocking lube so that was just for fun really. I think I'll give it a miss tonight unless Sam really wants to then go for gold after that. I'm guessing O day will be Tuesday ish.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer hun i know what you mean, but you'll get there.

Awww bless her i bet she loved spending time with mummy making braclet's and that. 

LOL down and dirty hay. I got a little tip as you should never use sperm blocking lube, In future when you run out of pre seed, I know this sound's crude but it's true and it work's. I personally havent tryed it... Yet... but it's worth a go, If you run out of pre seed and you've got a egg in the fridge or were ever you store them, crack it, remove the yellow yolk then put the eggwhite part in a pot and use it as lube as it is really sperm friendly. Dont believe me go here.... BELOW....

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm

Lol it actually sound quite rank but what's the harm in finding new way's to concieve a baby very cheap lol and if it's like lube then it must make sex very orgasmic lol. :)

I can pretty much see what face you would be pulling right about now. lol.

Sending you load's of baby dust for this month hun. x x x


________________________


https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/suKKAFl.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/suKK.png 


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/aERQmVT.jpghttps://lt3f.lilypie.com/aERQ.png


----------



## trying hard

https://www.preseed.co.nz/the_problem/overview.php

Egg white is not a good idea for baby making either as the ph is too high.

What we used is "sperm friendly" in that it doesn't harm the sperm but as almost all lube it inhibits their movement. I didn't mind wasting one sexy time as it was almost certainly too early anyway.
We will start trying properly tonight but I don't expect to O until Tuesday.

Yeah Madelyn loved making bracelets...She is making another one right now :) She is a real girly girl, loves her pretty things .

You guys got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's for the tip and web link hun,

aww bless her. How old is your little one now???

Not doing nothink this weekend and never do any weekend not really a drinker to be truthful but i was before i got pregnant with honey loved a drink at the weekend but ever since i had honey it make's me feel sick dunno why really, alway's at home with fiance and honey now. Me and honey do drawing, playdoh and sticking stickers on paper as she's a bit younge to make braclets and that. but i cant wait. x x x

How you doing today???

Sending load's of baby dust to all. x x x


----------



## trying hard

Before Madelyn I used to manage really awesome night clubs in Auckland City so I have my time of partying and don't really need it anymore. (I also turn 27 soon so night-clubing makes me feel old) I am a bit of a board game geek so often we go to fiends houses and play games or dinner parties (sometimes having a wine but not usually)

Madelyn turns 4 in 3 months.

I'm pretty good today. We are going to visit some friends and meet their new born. I think I will be ok with this one at least she never rubbed her pregnancy in my face, doesn't ask awkward questions and took 9 months to get pregnant unlike others I know who get preggers first or second try.

Talk later, have a good one.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies is it ok if I join?

I feel that i am ready to officially join LTTTC. I have a dd who has just turned 4 in jan had no problem falling pregnant with her took one cycle following coming off bcp. We have been trying for #2 since July 2010 and have had two missed miscarriages in that time. Have charted and temped throughout. Had bloodwork done and all is normal. Next step is an ultrasound to rule out fibroids etc and to posdibly find a cause for really heavy afs.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Sarah- lol i bet that as fun, but when you become a mummy you do start to feel like your to old to go clubbing at that. Aww bless nearly 4 i bet that's a great age as they can talk properly and go to the bog, lol nappie's drive me mad, honey's 2 but she just wont use a potty, so been trying to get her on the bog lol. she make's weeing sound's but dont actually go. Glad you was feeling good yesterday. how you doing today x x x

Debzie- sorry to hear you had 2 MC's. That must have been hard. I have been trying for my second baby for 20 month's this month (since jun 2010). and have been charting & temping for 2 month's this month. you are very welcome to join. glad your blood test's come back normal and hope your ultrasound goe's well. x x x

Sending you ladie's loads of sticky baby dust. x x x


----------



## debzie

Thanks jessica the miscarriages were hard and some days my losses do.pray on my mind. ttc does give me another focus. sending dust back at you.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun,

Aw bless, i bet it doe's hun, but you will get there. x x x


----------



## trying hard

Debzie

:wave: hello and welcome to our little group. You are totally welcome here. I'm sorry to hear about your losses hun, I cant imagine how hard that is every day.

All tests for me have come out well but at this stage I just wish they would find something wrong so they could fix it.

When will your next set of tests be?


Jessica, Hows the TWW going?
I'm going toilet training with two of the kiddies I look after. One of them has just about got it and the other one went wees here for the first time the other day. Honey will get it soon, she is still little...Have you tried bribing her lol. I told the little girl that i look after if she went we-wees I would give her a marsh-mellow. She said yes, ran to the potty and went :rofl:

We are on the baby dance train now, We did it last night but i might give tonight a miss. Last month I Oed on day 15 so still a little while to wait yet. I have had enough of having sex everyday for two weeks of every month for the last 2 years.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol i know what you mean sex become's a bit like a chore. it's nice to have a little brake once in a while. Awww bless i might just have to try that with honey lol. She love's marsh mellow's. Om my 2WW aint going to well got a faint positive HPT yesterday but not to faint it was hard to see. So i tested again this morning and it was a BFN. so just trying to stay positive and just hoping it's still a little early to get a BFP. you can take a look at my chart if you want, it's attached to my sig x x x 

Hope both you ladie's are ok x x x

sending load's of sticky magical baby dust x x x


----------



## trying hard

wow jessica that is promising!!!!


Can you up load a pic for us?
Wishing you so much :dust: honey.

Well I have had some great news. My estrogen levels were amazing at 1047! My best yet and also I have got an appointment booked with FS for the 19th of April (5 days before my birthday) to talk about next step if clomid is unsuccessful. Yay


----------



## trying hard

Jessica????


how are things going?

AF or :bfp: yet?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well here's my update, i then done another 2 morning wee test's one on 21st and then one on the 22nd and both was BFN's. didnt test yesterday or today. as i have got some 10mIU pregnancy test's coming in the post by next week the latest. gonna test as soon as they come unless AF arrive's which im hopeing it aint gonna. FF reckon's im due AF on 26th but i know im Due on AF 30th of this month. So im now DPO 11.

Update of my syptom's today, my whole boobs have gone so tender, a little swollen and heavy, more the left boob at first now right one, got darker and bigger Areola's. achy legs and arms, Cramp's, light cramp's, Nausea, Lower back pain, disrupted sleep & acute sence of smell & some other's. this isnt all the syptom's im having today this is the syptom's i have or have had over the last 5 day's.

glad to hear your estrogen levels were amazing at 1047. Hope the clomid work's for you soon hun. 

How you been x x x

Sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## trying hard

nice to hear from you again.

I am Ok Oed the other day so am now just relaxing into another two week wait. My mum and dad will be staying the night here tonight so looking forward to seeing them again.

Your symptoms sound good...I wish I could symptom spot but unfortunately on clomid that doesn't work as I always get loads of symptoms for nothing.

sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## twinkle2

Hi Ladies how are you all? Jessica how is the testing going? Will keep all my fingers crossed for you!!! Trying hard I think we are v similar, I am 6dpo also on clomid 50mg days 2-6, this is my third cycle and i'm hoping 3rd time lucky! You're right though symptom spotting is totally pointless on clomid! Lots of luck and baby dust to you all. xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hiya ladie's tested again today as AF didnt arrive but still neg. x x x

Hope you are both ok x x x


----------



## trying hard

hey twinkle, strangely enough I haven't actually got any symptoms yet which is funny for me on clomid...Are you being monitored? I am having my progesterone done tomorrow.


Jess that sucks that is is still testing :bfn: i hope you do get your :bfp: soon hun.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's hun, 

Well couldnt help my self and tested again today as still no AF got BFN, but When i checked my CM right behind my cervix i can feel a little lump/bowlge which is connected to my cervix, if im not mistaken it's my womb and iv never felt it before it been there for a few day's but i didnt think anythink of it untill now as it feel's bigger. My cervix is really low but when trying to feel behind it, it's as hard as trying to check CM when my cervix is high. 

What do you think??? x x x


----------



## trying hard

I have never got into cervix checking hun sorry can't help. Wishing you lots of :dust: anyway.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's anyway hun. x x x


----------



## trying hard

wow your chart is looking soooooooo good, have you got your :bfp: yet?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hello hun,

How are you today?

Well lol, not yet but you know iv had all then BFN's, but i tested last night and this morning and got vvvvvvvvvvery faint positive's. like 80% fainter then my test at DPO8, odd i know. off for blood test tomorrow though so will find out very soon. Took some picture's of my tummy today as i could fit in my versace jean's and havent eaten anythink today really apart from 3 spoon's of my dinner everythink is making me feel sick, still no AF, Excess hair growth. feeling hot, nausea, achy leg's, brown areola's, backache and headache, alert TMI - load's of leaking creamy CM earlier today, frequent urination last couple day's, acute sence of smell, and more.

x x x


----------



## trying hard

wow yay, sounds like you got your :bfp: let me know how the bloods come back as soon as you know. wishing you soooooo much dust hun 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun. Your so lovly.

Well got my blood test done today gotta wait 3 - 5 day's for result's, so gonna ring doctor's tuesday and see if they have my result's then but if not then thursday the latest. Still no show of AF for me. did test this morning but to be truthful i think it was a neg not a faint pos but i dunno never mind. 

I will let you know as soon as i get my result's. 

How's your day going hun? x x x


----------



## trying hard

your chart looks so good, and with AF a no show I'm sure your :bfp: is just around the corner. your OH must be thrilled! how did you tell him?

I'm Ok TWW hasn't been too bad this time round and not that much longer to wait now so yeah doing ok. Boobies are pretty sore now but ya never know with the clommid if what you are feeling is real so I will just continue to wait :D


----------



## twinkle2

Ah, Jessica, am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you, hon, how long has it been since ovulation? Do you usually have such a long luteal phase? Am getting v excited for you, really hope you get the result you want. Also, I'd be tempted to call the drs sooner, I had my 7dpo progesterone levels and they told me it would be about 5 working days, 2 days later I called the dr on the off chance and they had the results! 

How are you doing, tryinghard? Hope all going ok for you, when is testing time? I am 10dpo today, tested yesterday and today and keep getting evap lines but it's so weird as they are on every single test I take and I don't think I've had them before. They're too faint to be bfps though, yesterday I got my hopes up totally and then read about evap lines and was devastated. I really need to learn more self-control but I really want this to be 3rd time lucky (also read that 3rd round of clomid is often the most successful so really keeping fingers crossed). xxx


----------



## twinkle2

Wow, Jessica just stalked your chart, your temps are looking amazing, going up at 17/18dpo is so fab - looks like it's only a matter of time before a glaring bfp! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girlie's, im crying now, it's so nice to have lovly friend's to share my TTC journey with but look's like AF could be arriving for me, Having light pink spotting which is odd for me as i normally come on quite heavy with really bad stomach cramp's but havent got any. Hope's have hit the floor for me & look's like im back of to see my GP next week hopefully if i can get an appointment. Feel like i right wolly know iv had a blood test done and started spotting. But it's a very strange cycle for me cause iv been very emotional and that's not me normally. Had all the symptom's. :( 

Didnt wanna have to go back to GP's but never mind. 

Dunno what happened. GUTTED. 

But i hope you girlie's get your BFP's this month, i wish you both the best of luck and sending you both load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## trying hard

dont give up yet hun, your temp is still amazing and spotting isn't uncommon. I know it is hard but try to stay positive until you know either way. Sending my love xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello lovly,

Awww thank's hun, But AF arrived though the night heavy, just like i said. :(

So Iv just come of the phone to my doctor's office and Could'nt get appointment for next week, cant do it the week after that because honey's got a hospital appointment, so Got one for the 21st of march. Long i know. So iv decided to go in and speak to my doctor about fertility test's but will state i wanna finish this cycle first as i would have already ovulated. Then get him to book me an appointment to go back and start having my test's if i dont concieve this cycle. x x x


----------



## trying hard

:hugs: sorry darling that sucks so much. 
:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## mummyatlast

Hiya ladies ...

We've (OH and I) only been ttc .. well ... NTNP for around 2 months but we know we're in for a long ride.

Our first pregnancy took us around 16 months to get and sadly ended at 7 weeks and then our daughter was IVF.

Wasn't sure if to post in here as we've not officially been trying for a long time but I don't want to be with ladies who will say "Oh well maybe next month, or it'll hapen soon .." etc, etc - no offence to them :flower: Just need people who will understand ...

We're planning on being quite laid back for a year or so before starting temps and ov tests etc.

x x x x 


:flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Aww thank's hun. How's your cycle going? am i in for some good new's? :D x x x

Welcome mummyatlast. I know what you mean hun. Sorry to hear about your loose. Your little girl is so beautiful. My daughter was not planned and happened so quickly but we was so over the moon about being a mummy and daddy and couldnt wait. Weve now been TTC for pretty much 2 year's with no luck. Im off to see my doctor on 21st and hopefully start getting some test's done. I think you are doing the right thing hun if your not looking to try properly, but i think it is a good idea to temp and ect when you do start TTC properly as i regret leaving it this long before temping (i only started temping 2 month's ago) as i do believe i could have been pregnant by now if i started temping sooner or if i dont have any fertility problem's below. But hun i will alway's be here to understand and be surportive. Good luck x x x

Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust x x x


----------



## trying hard

hey Jessica hun. How are you doing hun. So AF came again for me so bit bummed about that but we are going to go for an IUI this month :) Hope it works :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wooow hun sound's good i wouldnt mine IUI this month. hehe.
Good luck hun and got my finger's crossed for ya. x x x

Im good thank's sweetie cant wait to ov lol. x x x


----------



## Benim

Hi
I hope for baby No.2 in 2012 too. Good Luck!!!


----------



## trying hard

Welcome :wave: Sorry about your loss hun.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello, 

Welcome Benim, Sorry about your lose, And Happy birthday to your little boy. x x x

What's your TTC story hun? (meaning how long have you been TTC, had and problem, ect) x x x


----------



## Benim

Thank you xXxJessicaxXx.
We have been try for more than a year after ectopic and luck but loss in June 2011
and after that's still no luck at all. Went to see my family Dr. and he really nice
He want to help us before I'm 35 year old ( 2 more year ^_^! ) 

I'm on fertilaid ( Just start today ) Hopefully I can hold my little boy or girl again soon ^_^

For the problem : I have too much health problem. Removed right tube in 2008 and then 2010 
got ectopic on the left tube and not sure if it block or not still wait for the result. 

Sorry for my bad english ^_^!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww your welcome hun.

Know hun it's not bad english, i understood very well. Sorry to hear of your loose's & help problem's. Glad to hear your doc is gonna help you before you turn 35. I hope fertilaid work's for you hun and help's bring you your little bundle of joy. x x x


----------



## Mumma09

Hey Ladies thought I would join you, I have a 2 yr old boy and have been TTC no 2 for 17 months now we had a miscarriage in April 2011, My dr referred my to a fertility dr in January 2012 and he found I had an under active thyroid and high levels of prolactin meaning I have not been ovulating but have been getting AF each month!! I am now on thyroid medication and hormone medication to bring my prolactin levels down (test on Friday said they have come down from 680 to 30 woo) I was due for AF on Tuesday but still has not shown up and I have been getting Neg on preg tests sooo frustrating!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello mumma09,

Welcome hun, Sorry to hear you had a mc (miscarriage). Glad to hear your test's come back good hun. I know what you mean hun, but just try to stay positive and wait and see. Dont keep testing hun just relax and wait. :D

Do you Chart & Temp??? 

Sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## Mumma09

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello mumma09,
> 
> Welcome hun, Sorry to hear you had a mc (miscarriage). Glad to hear your test's come back good hun. I know what you mean hun, but just try to stay positive and wait and see. Dont keep testing hun just relax and wait. :D
> 
> Do you Chart & Temp???
> 
> Sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

Thank you
I do chart and I use maybe baby saliva test but haven't looked into temping, I have never looked into temping so don't know much about it but really should look it up!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

you welcome, 

It's not hard it you want to start temping hun.

What's maybe baby saliva test's (what are they for) x x x


----------



## Mumma09

Maybe baby is a little thing the size of the lipstick and you put your saliva on the top of it and it has a magnifying glass with a light in it, and if your ovulating it shows ferns if not it looks just like pebbles worked for me last month but will try and find out about teeing this month, do you need a special thermometer?


----------



## twinkle2

Hello ladies, hope you are all well, been off b&b for a while had probs with laptop. Well what a whirlwind, last time i was on here I kept getting what I thought were evap lines on tests and was devasted, turns out the evap lines started turning into faint bfps, really couldn't believe it!!! Anyway, sorry for bfp mention (I know how happy but insanely jealous I get when seeing someone elses announcement) but I just wanted to let you know that evaps can turn into positives, in case it happens to you, v confusing! 

Hope all is well with you ladies and that you get your bfps this month, sending lots and lots of super sticky baby dust. xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Mumma09 said:


> Maybe baby is a little thing the size of the lipstick and you put your saliva on the top of it and it has a magnifying glass with a light in it, and if your ovulating it shows ferns if not it looks just like pebbles worked for me last month but will try and find out about teeing this month, do you need a special thermometer?

 
How much did that saliva thing cost ya???

No you dont need a special thermometer, I just use a normal one exsample 36.6C or there's another one that doe's for exsample 36.67C They call it a 1 or 2 decimal point thermometer or somethink like that. Dont get me wrong cause the second one is a lot more acc. I also temp vag and oral wasnt good for me, as i sleep woth my mouth open and it messed with my temp's. Vag come's up a little higher then oral but much more acc. Alway's temp same time each morning if you cant and end up temping later or earlier then normal use this site to help adjust your temp. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

If you need a thermometer, best one to buy... BELOW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331839087&sr=8-2

And if you need a chart site you can have a little look at my chart then sign up to FF (fertility Friend) at the top right side of this link

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/387775/]

Hope my info help's hun. x x x


----------



## mummyatlast

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Aww thank's hun. How's your cycle going? am i in for some good new's? :D x x x
> 
> Welcome mummyatlast. I know what you mean hun. Sorry to hear about your loose. Your little girl is so beautiful. My daughter was not planned and happened so quickly but we was so over the moon about being a mummy and daddy and couldnt wait. Weve now been TTC for pretty much 2 year's with no luck. Im off to see my doctor on 21st and hopefully start getting some test's done. I think you are doing the right thing hun if your not looking to try properly, but i think it is a good idea to temp and ect when you do start TTC properly as i regret leaving it this long before temping (i only started temping 2 month's ago) as i do believe i could have been pregnant by now if i started temping sooner or if i dont have any fertility problem's below. But hun i will alway's be here to understand and be surportive. Good luck x x x
> 
> Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust x x x

Thanks hunnies :hugs:

It gets harder as time goes on doesn't it? But goin to the docs and geting tests I personally felt like at least I was finally doing something and each appointment and result was that extra little step towards getting there so hopefully you'll feel the same ...

When we got pregnant the first time I was only temping and charting and using ov kits, sperm friendly lubes, tablets etc for 3 months I think before I got pregnant so I do wonder if I had started doing it soone if it would of worked quicker but then between losing that baby and our IVF we had 9 months of really trying and nothing happened .... 

I got so stressed out with it all, so obbsessed that it became all I thought about all day everyday so I'e given myself a while to hopefully not stress so much lol

:flower: :kiss: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mumma09

A little help ladies.....

So I called the Dr office today just to confirm that the blood test I get on Saturday the 10th was neg (my period started 5 days late that afternoon) so I could take my Dostinex tonight, I knew my Dr was away but the girls in the office always just tell me if its negative, well I rang and she said she would have to get another Dr to look at it and put me on hold when she got back she said the dr had said he doesn't know my medical history but its unlikely that I am pregnant!?!?! Shouldn't it just be a negative or positive??


----------



## trying hard

how are you doing Jessica?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Mummyatlast - trying hard - Hello ladie's, 

Iv finally had my blood's done as doc agreed with me and let me have them done, Long story but you can read my journal it explain's it all. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/919779-xxx-my-ltttc-ttc-journal-xxx.html

Have a little read though my journal and you will see how doc's went. Hope you dont mind me posting the link but it's a lot to keep writting lol. :D x x x

How are my lovly ladie's today. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Long time no talk. :D 

Well i can say Im DPO1 Now OV defo happened yesterday . Ov pain's have eased of a bit but my back is still killing me. My cervix was so tender yesterday that it make BD'ing last night very painful. My temp rise's to 26.8C this morning and it doe's not matter what my temp is tomorrow I checked and I defo ov'ed. x

Im quite positive about this cycle but im trying so hard not to think about it and get on with it. So Well just have to see what happen's. x x x


----------



## angelria

Can I join? I have a son who is 21 mo old ( can't believe he is almost 2, where does time go?) We started trying for #2 when he was 6 mo old. The doctor put me on Clomid. I do not have PCOS, just had irrregular periods since having my son. They were anywhere from 28-43 days apart. Started Clomid three months ago and my cycle has been 33 days with a 15 day LP. I finally got my BFP last month but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy and I started AF on the day it was due. Never again will I test early. So now on my 3rd round of Clomid and on CD 20 still waiting to ovulate. I don't know what is going on. If it is stress or the chemical that has made me late in OV. 
Just looking for some support. Pretty much every other thread I have joined everyone has ended up pregnant.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello hun,

Ofcourse you can join. Sorry to hear you had a Chemical pregnancy. :hugs: 

FX'd the clomid work's for ya hun and you have a H&H 9 month's when your BFP come's. x

I know what you mean about little one's. My pregnancy felt longer then the last 2 year's since my little girl was born, time just fly's. x


----------



## Mumma09

Just letting you know I got my BFP last Saturday!!!! We will have another little munchkin by Christmas  

Hope you beautiful ladies get yours soon xox


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun congraulation's i wish you a H&H 9 month's. What a great christmas pressie. :D Im over the moon for ya. x x x


----------



## Mumma09

Hope you ladies have had some more BFP, I have 6 weeks to go until we meet our sweet bundle cant wait


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello hun, 

Wow didn't expect to see any reply's on here any time soon. Congrat's on baby coming soon. No good news from me so far, This is my 32 month TTC and AF is Due tomorrow for me. I dunno what to say I feel but worried AF will arrive. How are you a little one x x x


----------

